# Anybody ever try Takayuki Sujihiki honyaki blue#2



## zeus241129 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi all ..

Just curious about getting the knife for daily use.
Could anybody give me the review about it ??

Also pls kind to share recommendations about what Sujihiki ( steel, maker ) should I get ?? 
Love to know more about this knive.

Thank you guys


----------



## daveb (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## zeus241129 (Dec 26, 2017)

daveb said:


> Welcome



Thank you Sir


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 26, 2017)

I find sujis are awesome if you cook/roast a lot of meats but then again, you can probably replace it with a long gyuto (>270mm for me).

in regards to honyaki sujis, they are quite rare from a Japanese maker, maybe only custom orders or very limited batch (hence why you don't see many honyaki sujis for sale in shops or BST). Except Wanatabe maybe but he only does it in Blue steel.


----------



## zeus241129 (Dec 30, 2017)

ynot1985 said:


> I find sujis are awesome if you cook/roast a lot of meats but then again, you can probably replace it with a long gyuto (>270mm for me).
> 
> in regards to honyaki sujis, they are quite rare from a Japanese maker, maybe only custom orders or very limited batch (hence why you don't see many honyaki sujis for sale in shops or BST). Except Wanatabe maybe but he only does it in Blue steel.



Thank you Sir,
Do you think Gyuto 27cm not to big ?? I have watanabe 24cm and only use one time because it's too big for me.


----------

